
An Orangutan Learns to Fish (2014) - sandinmyjoints
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/orangutan-learns-fish
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8330467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8330467)

------
briefcomment
I wonder if a major difference between humans and other creatures that learn
is that humans explicitly teach (repetition with the intention of passing on
knowledge to a specified target) while other species just pick things up on
their own by observation and reasoning. No idea if those descriptions are
true.

~~~
magic_beans
This classic video begs to differ:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDKDC_IUnOA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDKDC_IUnOA)

~~~
lostmsu
TBH, I am not sure the dog does what he does to teach the puppy, rather then
to just grab more attention.

Not disputing the overall claim, that animals do teach intentionally.

